# Kai guy



## pudel luv (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh my, the _Sweet Sweet Kairos_ image is so tender.

The sincerity in those eyes, the tilt of the head and the soft curls
truly pulls at the heartstrings. The image is a timeless treasure.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Ahhhhhh! My favorite mini! He is handsome in any direction and looks just perfect to me!_


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I did not think it was possible, but he only gets more stunning as he matures!


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

His face melts my heart!


----------



## minipoodlelover (Jul 25, 2011)

The third picture - WOW!! I love poodle picutres, and Kai is one of my favorites.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Spoowhisperer: He is just so huggable! How big is he? Just curious as Sunny is a mini too --- at the top end, 20 lbs and 14-3/4" -- is Kai same size?


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

It_ can't_ be wrong to be_ so __in love _with someone else's mini when it feels _so right._ Kai is such a heartthrob:love2:, his gaze in the third photo has me positively hypnotized! Must break away now to feed Chagall..._must_....


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I finally realized who Kai reminds me of -- super-model Tyra Banks!


----------



## Rowan (May 27, 2011)

What....a....._poser_!  He looks fantastic. I can almost hear him saying: "It's not easy being handsome. The groupies alone are _so _exhausting."


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Love love love all that hair!! It's really neat to see it not banded to see how long it really is - just wow! I love his color. Ok... so I'm just in love with him! :biggrin:


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

spoowhisperer said:


> Seems like I am always doing a _quick_ groom on this boy. Never enough time to feel like an artist and take my time to tweak here and there.
> Trying to grow him out a bit so I can take snippets of the sun damaged hair off here, and in general carve out a nicer shaped Scandi.
> I do like him poofy, so snugly, and he is a major snuggler!
> I love his face....his long TK really frames his face nicely. He is so beautiful to look at


----------

